# quick dry to sample bud



## blab (Apr 25, 2009)

well, i'm just about ready to harvest my plant and i decided i wanted to try a bit....

I've seen a few of the threads on similar, thought i'd ad another idea that i just tried...

would be good to hear what you other impatient/curious growers do and/or prefer Would be cool also if you want to try this and tell me how you found it
*
blab's idea (as far as i know) *

- Take your bud (roughly cut) and microwave it for about 20 seconds inside a papertowel

-Take it and chop it up more finely...i use a bit tobacco (to help keep it alight) as well. 

- Roll a joint then roughly run your lighter along the joint while turning it. 

- Put the joint in the microwave for 20 seconds - then smoke it!!


----------



## DeweY (Apr 25, 2009)

It Will Taste Quite Shit, Although Its Nice bud


----------



## blab (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah i felt the same...didn't taste great... burnt well and got me high though


----------



## DeweY (Apr 25, 2009)

All's Good then but Now U Wont Stop Toking it Up


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

I have micro'd stuff before, but I do it slower. I don't put a paper towel on top of the bud because it traps the moisture. I go 30 secs at 20% power. Then I flip it onto a dry spot and do it again. I do that till its just right. 20% power keeps it from cooking or melting the trichs.

out.


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol i thought of trying that once but I think im going to have to stick with the long week period of it drying out.

Ive put mine on a radiator once works well makes the bud grind fluffy and crispy.


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 25, 2009)

you can dry a bud nicely over night, get a bud chop it up , put it in a small tobacco type tin and put the tin on top of your lamp, by time you wake up it is smokeable and doesn't taste like shit


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 25, 2009)

Heating your pot to quick dry it can lose you THC. At temperatures over 85% THC begins to break down so ovens and microwaves work but what you smoke is not really accurately representative of what you grew. 

I clip a bud to a pair of hemostats and set a blow drier on low a ways away from it so only warm air hits is and I let it blow long enough to dry the bud. Time will vary according to size and density of the bud.

Someone posted an interesting method a while back where you heat a plate and then place paper towels on the plate and set your bud on it and cover with paper towels and wait. The person claimed it works fairly fast and you never head the THC to a level where some is lost.


----------



## blab (Apr 25, 2009)

DeweY said:


> All's Good then but Now U Wont Stop Toking it Up



that's good advice...i've got to have control
i'll try..i'm sure the wait will be worth it


----------



## MWTC (Apr 25, 2009)

The problem with freezing is moisture, if frozen moist the water freezes and destroys the medicine. so place equal amount of dried ice in with MMJ and place in a jar then in the freezer. The dry ice will pull the moisture out of the MMJ and replace the air with carbon dioxide. Dry ice is a frozen carbon dioxide. When it warms, CO-2 converts from a frozen solid to a gas, without turning into a liquid. When moist marijuana is enclosed with dry ice (Frozen co-2) at virtually zero relative humidity, water molecules migrate from the cannabis to the dry ice. This caused the relative humidity of the co-2 to increase and the moisture content of the marijuana to decrease, This process occurs below 32`F (0`C) and it preserves cannabis. Put the dry ice on the bottom and bud on top. Seal with a lid Make a few small holes in the lid of the container for excess gas to exit. Place in your kitchen freezer. Check every 12-24 hours. When the dry ice is gone, the buds should be completely dry. If not dry, add more dry ice until cannabis is dry. To conserve ice by partially drying buds for a few days before enclosing with dry ice. This method retains potency and freshness and causes very little degradation of resin glands from, light, heat, air, and fondling hands. The smoke has a mint like taste because the chlorophyll does not break down. 
Previous excerpt from *"Jorge Cervantes" Marijuana Horticulture the Indoor/Outdoor Medical Growers Bible.*


I found this in a local thread the person who posted it was referring preserving it. But with some experimenting it could be done in 12 hrs I believe ?? with no degradation. Except you now also smoke chlorophyll ??? Was going to give it a try


----------



## gmoneys (Apr 25, 2009)

what if you put the bud in the microwave, BUT put it on DEFROST instead of the regular micro?

do you think that would work? its not heating it so much and its on a low setting for defrost....i dunno maybe it will work maybe it wont.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

That's kind of the idea of using 20% power. Nice and soft heat but enough to push the moisture out. 


out.


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 25, 2009)

i found that the potency of putting it on top of your reflector beats micro bud and on the taste scale too


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Apr 25, 2009)

i chopped a bud off and tried the oven method, smells like fruity grass clippings from a compost. but it got my girlfriend high, She is my guinea pig. Was really brittle and broke up well for a blunt. but when my plants done, deffo gonna cure it properly 

ezy


----------



## kash959 (Apr 25, 2009)

u wana have a bit of control. u've waited so long so might as well wait a lil more for xcelent bud coz otherwise u gona finish the whole plant by choppin n smokin


----------



## MrGreenSmiles (Jan 26, 2019)

I was gonna try wrapping a little.nug in toilet pappe and set it on the heater base to dry would that work without killing it


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jan 27, 2019)

Use a paper towel. I shred my smalls in a grinder then set it out, regrind, set out again, repeat until it resembles something smokable. No heat, doesn't take long if you keep reshredding, tastes like sugary uncured weed.


----------



## promedz (Feb 4, 2019)

i take my sample put it in brown bag after 2 days i brake it up more and wait another 2 days then smoke.. way better than microwave..


----------



## butterchiken (Feb 5, 2019)

Sit It in room with dehumidifier or hot water cupboard, 2-4 days be dry 
Only microwave out of desperation I've tried it years ago but would rather go without than microwave my nuggs, but each to their own its ur weed do with it as u will this is how I dry


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 6, 2019)

Rapid method 1 for me is shred wet bud in a coffee grinder and spread it out on a plate to dry. Usually ready in 12ish hrs, taste like shit, harsh af

Or water cure for a 5-7 days, let dry and smoke it. Doesnt taste like shit, or much at all, but it isnt harsh and gets you high. I water cure an oz or so each harvest to hold me over cuz it takes forever to fully dry/cure right.


----------



## Hairybuds (Dec 24, 2021)

Revival of old thread I know but how about a food dehydrator, can set temps low enough. Also what about decarbbing in oil on the stove?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 24, 2021)

The only thing I cut early, is the lowest bud or branch and not until I think I'm within the harvest window. I find it to be a pain viewing trichomes on the plant, so I take a cutting to view off of the plant. After viewing trichomes, I just hang that cutting in a kitchen cupboard, usually 5 to 7 days, at which point it's dry enough to smoke. If it isn't, I'll crack the bud apart, leave it on a piece of clean paper for a day or 2-3 days, then it's usually smokable.

Anything done faster than that, is headache city, so I don't bother.


----------



## Hairybuds (Dec 24, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> The only thing I cut early, is the lowest bud or branch and not until I think I'm within the harvest window. I find it to be a pain viewing trichomes on the plant, so I take a cutting to view off of the plant. After viewing trichomes, I just hang that cutting in a kitchen cupboard, usually 5 to 7 days, at which point it's dry enough to smoke. If it isn't, I'll crack the bud apart, leave it on a piece of clean paper for a day or 2-3 days, then it's usually smokable.
> 
> Anything done faster than that, is headache city, so I don't bother.


I never knew about the headaches, is that specific to you or in general?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 24, 2021)

Generally speaking if i smoke weed that's too wet, it'll probably give me a headache


----------



## Hairybuds (Dec 27, 2021)

Just tried dehydrated sample, worked really fast, about 6 hours at 120F, no ill effects


----------

